# GPU-Z not showing overclock speed



## Exeodus (Nov 1, 2009)

GPU-Z 0.3.6 is not showing the overclock core or memory speeds on my 5850.







I am using Windows 7 Enterprise 64-bit.  I have tried running the program as Administrator and in compatibility mode for XP SP3 and Vista SP1 and SP2.

Any ideas what is going on?

It works just fine on my other Windows 7 rig with a 8800GTS 512.


----------



## angelkiller (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but maybe that's the idle clocks? It might ramp up to 800MHz once under load. Try a game for Furmark for a few seconds to see if the clocks change. Just a thought.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> I don't know for sure, but maybe that's the idle clocks? It might ramp up to 800MHz once under load. Try a game for Furmark for a few seconds to see if the clocks change. Just a thought.



Nah, the idle clocks are the ones in "Current Value" in Overdrive, which are also different from the one shown by GPU-Z.


----------



## sideeffect (Nov 2, 2009)

Same thing for me with a Asus 5850 and Windows x64 Pro.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 2, 2009)

Put some load on the GFX card then it will show correctly..its gonna show the stock settings when its idle.


----------



## sideeffect (Nov 2, 2009)

Doesn't matter if its idle or not.






Seems I have the same card as Exeodus.  Its an Asus 5850 Stock Bios:  	http://www.divshare.com/download/9149668-3d7


----------



## dir_d (Nov 2, 2009)

W1zzard recomplied GPU-Z in one thread search for it. It worked for others like yourself.


----------



## sideeffect (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok the version here works and fixes the problem.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29816&d=1256126519


----------

